# Is recomping really possible ?



## bigarmsbrah (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm in a bit of a dilemma atm, currently been clean bulking for around 6 months now and made decent gains, gained around 8kg, all my compound lifts have increased by 20-30kg aswell

I'm 20 years old, 5'7 weigh 75kg but feel like I'm too fat to keep bulking, I feel pretty bloated and look fat with no shirt on with abit of a belly/bloated face and it's kinda ruining my confidence

At the same time though when I try cutting to get lean I end up looking skinny and like a smaller fat version of myself so both are a head fuk tbh

So many people say you can't build muscle and lose fat at the same time unless your a newbie and says it's a waste of time as a natty, but others say it's possible if I eat at maintenance calories or a slight defecit. I need advice as it's kinda frustrating


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

bulk

cut

bulk

cut

bulk

cut

you can not stay on a bulk forever and ever and you can not stay on a cut forever and ever.

i like carb backloading. Where I only consume my carbs post workout...... this certainly helps me maintain my weight and size whilst staying lean.

like for me ... i am not as strong but I am the same weight but I look a hell of a lot more vascular and lean (my body composition looks miles better)


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Unless you have a lot to work with, as a natty IMO it's not possible.

I have a friend who is 6'4, started at 16 stone flabby, is now 15 stone and much more solid, still has a lot to do, but while cutting he's put on a lot of muscle. Partly newbie gains, but also lower bf making things more visible and the training meaning his muscles are always 'full' compared to before he trained.

For me however, at a much smaller 13 stone at 6 foot, I've got to real choice but to lean bulk, then cut, I will struggle naturally to either cut and keep what muscle I do have, or get bigger - but still stay relatively lean.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Seeing how this is posted in the natty section, I'm gonna say no.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

It can happen for short periods but is most likely for a natural only to happen significantly either when as a newbie, when back after a significant time off, or when at higher than average bodyfat levels. It gets hard to do when particularly lean.

What can definitely happen though is you can recomp within a set time frame, say set a target to recomp 5lbs in six months, and come out of those six months at the same body weight but 5 lbs of fat down and 5lbs lean tissue gained by doing a gentle cut then a lean bulk.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

You can try recomp naturally and you will achieve a goal called "Disappointment" . It's too hard and would require a lot of patience and knowledge. Even then results are not guaranteed.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

No


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

bigarmsbrah said:


> I'm in a bit of a dilemma atm, currently been clean bulking for around 6 months now and made decent gains, gained around 8kg, all my compound lifts have increased by 20-30kg aswell
> 
> I'm 20 years old, 5'7 weigh 75kg but feel like I'm too fat to keep bulking, I feel pretty bloated and look fat with no shirt on with abit of a belly/bloated face and it's kinda ruining my confidence
> 
> ...


Are you doing any cardio while cutting?

If you are worried about become to fat get your ar$e on a treadmill 3-4 times a week and you should see a difference after a while 

Good of comments above about recomp!


----------

